# How much bud can you get off the average plant?



## ballin3535 (Apr 16, 2007)

Whats up guys....New to the site and I needed some help from some experts.I was reading some forums and journals and it seems like ppl know there on here.I started to grow four plants just for fun and a experiment and I stopped because I really didnt feel confident doing it until I fully understand growing.I got them from a friend.tghey were in four 10 ounce party cups and I was just using 2 100 watt incandescents.I was just feeding them water once everyday.I also had a fan on them. they were growing alright beside no nutrients and the lights I was using
         I now just want to grow like 5 plants using soil....I am going to get them as clones.With this new grow i would like to use cfl's no matter how many or strong but I need to be careful with the electric.Do you think this would decrease the quality or quanity?I also would like to know what kind of nutrients I should feed the plants with using soil.How much bud comes off of the average plant if in the veg stage for like 5 months?


----------



## Firepower (Apr 16, 2007)

your at where i was about a month ago, so im gonna drop some of my mistakes so u can utilize as needed:

*1st:* dont put more than 2 plants in the same pot when veging
*2nd:* 2500 to 3000 Lumens per Square foot is pretty good for lighting      Anything less and your just asking to waste the next 3 months of your    time.
Use CFL's  and try to mix some soft whites cfl's with some natural daylight cfl's (look at the box for desc.)they are inexpensive and do not provide too much heat.
*3rd:* theres really a 50/50 split on the soil so far: Miracle grow and Fox Farms have done wonders for a lot of growers here and each will swear by their choice. just choose either 1 and experiment. i went with MG and havent had to feed or worry about PH levels 2 months into growing (Veg)
*4th:* TEMPERATURE 74-76 F. is ideal for MJ. measure ur temp in your grow area before you start to see how much ventilation you will need. I Found this out the hard way, ($2 thermometer - you will need it). my temps in my grow box are in the 80's on a hot day.
*5th:* just to be safe let your water sit 24-48 hours in the grow area. (it will help humidity and vaporize any chemicals it may have) if youre using filtered water just let it sit until it gets to room temperature.
*6th:* Strongly Encouraged but not necessary, have some kind of fan blowing at the plants, it will make them stronger when it comes time to flower some big buds.
*7th:* If you can afford it, Just skipp the whole cfls lights and jump into a 250 HPS or 400 HPS with reflector and fan cases( HPS is the lights used for lightposts and some outdoor flood lights or security lights.

All of these is based on thinking youre going to start with 2-6 plants at first. 

DISCLAIMER: I myself just started growing and all the information passed on i have picked up from this website thanks to all the members.


----------



## ballin3535 (Apr 16, 2007)

If I get the clones and they are about 10 inches to a foot talll and I can tell there is a aswome roots I want to then directly put them in 3 gallon buckets and keep them in there until harvest.good or bad?
Still much comes off the average of 1 plant that that has been in veg for 5 months


----------



## Firepower (Apr 16, 2007)

if i have read correctly most peeps would go straight to a 5 gallon pot just to make sure u have enuff room and let it grow to its max without restrictions.. and you wont have to worry about a 2nd transplant in case they get too big.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds good in all, but i never heard an answer to one of his questions... Can everyone chime in with how much they've gotten off of their plants? Im interested in this too and dont want to post a new thread!!!


----------



## Draston (Apr 26, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> Sounds good in all, but i never heard an answer to one of his questions... Can everyone chime in with how much they've gotten off of their plants? Im interested in this too and dont want to post a new thread!!!


 
I asked this same question but if you use a 600 watt or 1000watt hid system and baby the out of them and use growth hormones like once they are older and your an expert grower you might indoors get 4 oz a plant, I stress the MIGHT!

outdoor is a completely different question, depending on how big you let it get and whatnot you might get a QP easy off each plant.


----------



## Firepower (Apr 26, 2007)

This question can never be truly answered since you have so many factors colaborating into it..  best bet is, look thru the journals and find some1 with a similar grow like yours and see what they got. this will give you an idea of what they are capable of growing and a goal to set for you..:headbang2:


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 27, 2007)

no... it can be answered. were not looking for the exact amount of bud you are going to get off of EVERY PLANT obviously thats impossible to say. I think he is, as well as me, looking for generalizations. ive gone through tons of those grow journals and have read everything from getting 0 oz's/0grams to brothers grunt pulling 400grams off of two of this plants. haha, whats disappointing is that some of the grow journals dont have the amount that was pulled off.


----------



## Helile (Apr 27, 2007)

I know that the strain, growing conditions and all around wealth of the plant will make or break the amount of weight you get.  I have 2 plants going right now and the big one i have is 40inches tall. :headbang2: Thats over 3 feet tall dude, but i will probably get 3 or 4 ounces outa it maybe even 5.  Remember that once u harvest, that weight is almost half of what is actually is, considering plants are made of up 80 % water.  When they are ready to be smoked they have around 10 to 8% of water in the buds.  So the amount of weight is based on growing methods, how you cure it, growing conditions, stress to the plant factors, among many other things.  So for someone to give you a real generalization, that would be hard to do. Find a similar grow journal to your own and compare/contrast IMHO.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 27, 2007)

If you are planning on vegging for 5 months you are going to need a lot of light to penetrate the plant canopy and a lot of space. You will have monster plants but the light won't be enough to flower all of the plant well. You would be better off with a 600 hps and keep your veg down to two or three months. In soil with a 400 watt hps you can average about 300-500 grams in a 3x3 area, depending on strain and other factors. Any larger and you will need a larger light or more lights. Indoors light is the largest limiting factor.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 28, 2007)

I saw somewhere someone stating you should look to get 0.5 - 1.0gram/watt for yield... so if that is true, you running a 400 watt hps you should get 200-400grams... but I now recall that I'd posted back on that thread asking and did not get an answer if that were per plant or per grow. I would think per grow but still that is just my guessing... dang stoners.... eace:


----------



## alaskabud (Apr 28, 2007)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> I saw somewhere someone stating you should look to get 0.5 - 1.0gram/watt for yield... so if that is true, you running a 400 watt hps you should get 200-400grams... but I now recall that I'd posted back on that thread asking and did not get an answer if that were per plant or per grow. I would think per grow but still that is just my guessing... dang stoners.... eace:


 
They mean gram per watt, doesn't matter how many plants you cram under the light. Also this isn't the amount you SHOULD GET. There are very FEW people getting that one gram per watt and over.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 28, 2007)

Because of the variables involved with growing, there is no such thing as an average plant.

It's that simple folks.

It's like saying, what's the average gas mileage for a vehicle?

It can't be answered until at least *some* of the blanks have been filled in, unless you want a really vaugue answer like; "You'll get somewhere between no weed and a pound".

1. What size grow area?
2. How many plants per/sq ft.?
3. What strain of plant?
4. What method of growing?
5. What method of pruning or LST?
6. What nutrients and how often. How are they delivered?
7. Plants started as clones or seedlings?
8. If clones, what age and how much root is established?
9. What size lights, what kind of lights and how many and how far from the plant canopy?
10. Do you use air flow lights?
11. If you use dirt, what kind?
12. If you use hydro, what media?

There's a list of the most important variables.

Fill in at least some of the blanks and I'll tell you how much weed your method will possibly produce.

Very good answer "Firepower". You hit the answer right on the mark.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 28, 2007)

alaskabud said:
			
		

> What are the odds of a new grower getting close to 1 gram per watt? Slim to none.


 
I maxed out some 4 foot hydro plants and got 534 grams of weight from 4 plants, cured. That's using 800 watts of HPS. That's with the best nutes, best light, best of hydro, LST and topping to max out area usage.

If you grow with equal methods, that's the kind of weight you can get.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 28, 2007)

Stoney,

Perfect. Thats just the generalization i was looking for. Ive checked out your journals, THEY ARE INSANE!!!! LOL sometimes i just look at the threads you've started, or put your .02 in because of how much good advice i commonly read from each of your posts.

But anyways, thanks for the answer. That makes a lot of sense. Im seeing that most people get between 150g to 550g per plant. So what i derive from that, is that I have to incorporate the things you guys are doing to be successful in producing higher yield and avoid the mistakes in the grows that only yield 150g. 

haha, thats why i wanted to know!!!


----------



## trichnut (Apr 28, 2007)

550 grams a plant is most likely a full term out door plant.  or a single plant in a 15 gal grow bucket or hydro. with a lengthy veg. (6-8 weeks) with plenty of space under a 1k watt hps light. and the plant is dutch cropped and trained to grow on a net.

I grow SOG style and yield 3 oz. a plant with co2 thats about 1.5 lbs per KW of light.  as far as numbers go that is a well tuned grow room.  Yes there is room for improvement but for the most part these are good numbers.

you have 200 watts incandescent.  I say you will be lucky to hit 14 grams per plant.
if you where to get a cooled digital 600 watt hps light with 4 or 5 plants and you are able to keep your temps in range then you may be able to get 150 grams with all plants combined.
then again what do i know.  lets see what happens after your first harvest


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 28, 2007)

I had missed the fact that incandescents are being used. Incandescent light is almost worthless to plants. By the time you have enough light for the plant to use, the heat is outrageous.

You'll get almost nothing from your grow, man. It just isn't going to happen with the light you're using.

If you have the time and want to prove that for yourself, continue to a 10 week flowering and after curing, you'll have enough weed for about a joint. That joint will be a very expensive one. The same amount of electric using an HPS and you'd have 20 times as much result.

You need to start over with the correct method and materials.

Sorry man, growing isn't quite that easy.


----------



## Burnout (Apr 28, 2007)

If u are looking for weight in your grow u need to forget 5 months of vegging. Sea of green is what u are looking for, aka (S.O.G).Read all u can about it on this site and if u have the room for it and the money for a good hps u will have all the weed u can smoke and some extra to cover your cost. Also if u go to any seed bank u will be able see how much bud u can get from each squer meter of grow space (one plant per one squer foot in flowering is optimal).


----------



## alaskabud (Apr 29, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> Im seeing that most people get between 150g to 550g per plant. So what i derive from that, is that I have to incorporate the things you guys are doing to be successful in producing higher yield and avoid the mistakes in the grows that only yield 150g.


 
only yield 150g per plant? That's ONLY 5 and one half OZ per plant! Now explain to me how only getting 150g per plant is a series of MISTAKES.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 29, 2007)

alaskabud said:
			
		

> Now explain to me how only getting 150g per plant is a series of MISTAKES.



its common sense that if you're only yielding 150g off a plant, and someone else is yielding 550, YOU ARE MAKING MISTAKES SOMEWHERE...

that is all.

goodnight.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> its common sense that if you're only yielding 150g off a plant, and someone else is yielding 550, YOU ARE MAKING MISTAKES SOMEWHERE...


Not necessarily. Sometimes, a shortage of funds is the cause of having a smaller yeild. Many times, people try to start growing with almost no funds. Understanding that growing perfect weed takes a good amount of money is one of the ideas that seems alien to some folks. They make do with less and get less as a result.

Nothing to get upset about. Neither is having less money a "mistake".

Let's take a chill pill, :chillpill: , and just enjoy each others company.

Thanks guys.


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 29, 2007)

**** man i wish i could get 150g per plant... i would be happy with that.. haha 4 plants at 150 grams thats like 1 and half pound... cool with me


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

alaskabud said:
			
		

> I was not talking about a grow done with a shortage of funds. Use all the money and gear you want- Put 12 plants under a 1K and show me his 150g per plant minimum. Won't happen. Ain't no indoor grower in the world pulling down 4lbs under a 1K. His statement about 150g minimum is absurd.


 
I just read over the entire thread. No where in this thread does he say anything about using a 1K light. He mentions only the amount per/plant.

The amount he suggests isn't unreasonable. I've had many grows with that quantity. So have other growers on this site.

Please, try to post in a conversational tone. Arguments just aren't going to happen in the public forum.

Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

You've taken what he's said out of context. I'm not going to let you argue any more about this in the open forum.

If you wish to continue this conversation, do so in PM's.

No more.


----------

